# Brandungsmultis



## basslawine (14. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Ich habe mich nun nach längerem Hin und Her dazu durchgerungen, es auch einmal mit dem Brandungsangeln im englischen Stil mit 2-teiligen Ruten und Multirolle zu versuchen.

Zum einen komme ich mit meinen 3-teiligen Brandungsruten (diaflash ex 425 bx) nur beschränkt klar, die scheinen mir für meinen spiddeligen Körperbau (1,84m, 70kg) zu hart zu sein und ich bekomme sie nicht richtig aufgeladen und lande wurfweitentechnisch dann so bei 80-90m, 100m nur im Brachialstil wobei ich die Richtung dann nur noch sehr vage einhalte und mit erheblichen Abzügen in der B-Note aufgrund übertriebenen Körpereinsatzes.
Zum Anderen nerven mich die reinen Abmaßungen der Stationärrollen (XT5500), der Rucksack ist mit zwei Rollen im gepolsterten Täschchen schon fast voll und ich habe immer  Angst, dass es mir die Bügel zerdengelt.

Also habe ich mir in England gebraucht ein paar zweigeteilte Stöckchen besorgt in unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichtsklassen:

Antares Specialist Beach 2-4oz 12 ft
Daiwa HPB12MF 4-6oz 12ft
Ultegra Surf 12´6" twin tip 3-5oz und 4-8oz 12ft 6"

nun stellt sich mir die Frage nach den Passenden Rollen, wobei folgende Kandidaten zur Auswahl stehen:

Daiwa 7ht ***
Abu 6500 ct (5500?)
shimano torium 14

und dann gibts ja noch diverse penns, okumas etc, zu denen ich aber erstmal nicht tendiere.

Ich möchte mit den Dingern angeln und nicht turnierwerfen betreiben (bin aber einem Lehrlingstag auf der Wiese nicht abgeneigt), und das ganze Magnetbremsen, Rocket Oil und Tuninggedöns verwirrt mich etwas. 

Mein Ziel ist entspannt auch mal die 100m mit Köder werfen zu können, ohne dabei wie ein epilleptischer Hampelmann auszusehen.

Lange Rede, kurze Frage:

mit welchen Rollentypen kann ich die Standardanforderungen für die Brandungsangelei an deutschen Küsten (und ggf. in der Tidenelbe) sinnvoll abdecken, Handwerkszeug anstatt Neogotik.

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Moin Marco,

gute Entscheidung - Brandungsangeln mit der Multi macht wirklich Spaß, und es ist wirklich leicht. Auch Deine neuen Ruten sind wirklich gut, damit wirst Du lange Freude haben!

Ich rate Dir bei der Rolle zu einer mit Magnetbremse, die sind gerade durch diese Bremsen kinderleicht zu bedienen und 'narrensicher' sowohl für Anfänger wie auch für Fortgeschrittene; natürlich kann man auch mit Rollen mit einer Zentrifugenbremse gut und weit werfen, aber es erfordert mehr Übung und Erfahrung. Meine Empfehlung wäre daher eine der verschiedenen Abu 6500 Mag-Rollen, welche ist eigentlich egal (Mag Elite, Mag Pro, Mag Hi-Speed, Premium Mag... die sind sich alle sehr ähnlich und auch die Teile untereinander voll austauschbar). 
Die 7HT ist auch sehr gut, aber halt gewöhnungsbedürftig, einzig die beiden 7HT-Mag Modelle sind wirklich kinderleicht zu bedienen, kosten aber leider auch gleich entsprechend mehr.

Und ich empfehle wirklich, einfach mal mit auf die Wiese zu kommen oder am Strand erstmal mit einem loszugehen, der Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten und Rollen hat - man wirft nicht automatisch weiter mit diesen Ruten und Rollen, sondern muss wissen, wie sie funktionieren, aber dann sind dem Spaß und der Wurfweite kaum Grenzen gesetzt! :m

Hab ich irgendwie geholfen? Fühl Dich auf jeden Fall eingeladen, mal mit mir oder einem anderen unserer Riege zu werfen oder zu angeln und dabei zu schauen, worauf man achten sollte.

Viele Grüße, |wavey:


Dirk


----------



## basslawine (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Hallo dirk,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Rollen mit Magnetbremse haben soweit ich das sehe trotzdem zusätzlich eine Zentrifugalbremse. 
Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
die Zentrifugalbremse bildet die Grundeinstellung und mit der Magnetbremse erfolgt die Feineinstellung?
Muss man während des Wurfs an irgendeiner der Bremsen rumdrehen oder stellt man die je nach Gegenwind (?) einmal ein und ist für den Angeltag grundsätzlich mit dem Thema durch?
In den englischen Foren wird geschrieben, das sowohl ht7 als auch die 6500er Abus "clean beach" rollen sind und für steinigen Untergrund etc. wird dann z.B. eine Torium oder slosh20 empfohlen.

Wie du schon erwähnst, lassen sich die Hersteller das Magnetbremsenfeature ja auch gerne gut bezahlen.

Gruss Marco
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Die Magnetbremse hat den Vorteil, dass Du mit ihr schnell auf sich verändernde Gegebenheiten reagieren kannst - wirfst Du gegen den Wind, bremst Du voll, hast Du Rückenwind, bremst Du weniger, das stellst Du am Strand einmal mit dem Schieberegler oder Knopf ein, fertig - und fass am besten beim Angeln den und besonders beim Werfen den Knopf dann nicht mehr an!
Die Zentrifugenbremse funktioniert im Prinzip genauso; allerdings lässt sie sich nur verstellen, indem man die Rolle aufmacht und Bremsklötzchen hinzufügt oder wegnimmt, bzw. austauscht - das macht man am Strand nicht, denn wenn Dir was runterfällt, ist es weg oder zumindest so sandig, dass es darunter leidet, aber wie gesagt, ansonsten funktioniert die Zenbtrifugenbremse genauso gut, ist halt weniger flexibel.

Mit so kleinen Multis wie der 6500 oder 7HT wirfst Du sicher weiter, aber die Kraft reicht halt bei den gefürchteten britischen 'Rough Grounds' nicht aus, um Montage und Fisch schnell und sicher über die Steine zu bekommen - allerdings sind diese rauhen Untergründe dann auch wirklich rauh und mit unseren nicht zu vergleichen! Ich habe hierzulande oder bei unseren nördlichen Nachbarn noch keinen Strand erlebt, wo eine der kleineren Rollen nicht ausgereicht hätte!

Die Slosh 20 ist wirklich günstig, aber auch die 7HT sind nicht mehr allzu teuer, und die 6500 CT Mag Elites bekommt man auch mittlerweile ziemlich günstig, gebraucht gleich noch etwas günstiger.

Grüße,


Dirk


----------



## basslawine (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Hallo,

Danke erstmal, ich schau mich mal um!

gruss Marco


----------



## basslawine (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Moin,

leider kosten die Mag Modelle mind. 129€ in DE.
Ich hatte aber eine 6500 c3 in meiner Bastelkiste, die ich für 10 Pfunde in Manchester auf nem Flohmarkt erworben habe. Der Vorbesitzer hatte den Levelwind mechanismus ausgebaut/rausgebrochen und wohl versucht die rolle für die Brandung zu verwenden. da allerdings noch die obere querstrebe drin ist, kriegt man beim auswerfen den Daumen nicht vernünftig auf die Spule gedrückt, weshalb die Rolle dann auch bei mir in der Versenkung verschwunden ist.
Heute habe ich mir in UK Umbauteile/ streben für den Umbau zum CT-Modell bestellt und einen Mag-conversion kit. Der ganze spass hat incl. Porto knapp 35€ gekostet. 
melde mich wieder, wenn Teile da und eingebaut sind.

Ich hoffe, so ein low budget umbau haucht der Rolle noch mal Leben ein.

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Aber klar,

ein wenig 'gereinigt und gelüftet', sind solche Rollen beinahe unverwüstlich; Du wirst wahrscheinlich die Lager noch ein wenig reinigen und neu ölen müssen, aber alles sehr einfach, ich kann Dir Beschreibungen zukommen lassen, wie man das macht und die Rolle richtig einstellt, wenn Du sonst nichts findest.

Wird aber bestimmt gut; woher hast Du denn die Teile bestellt, von BlakDog?


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Und wenn gar nichts mehr geht kann ich Dir die Rolle notfalls wieder flottmachen, ich hab noch jede Rolle wieder zum Laufen gebracht - sag also gern bescheid, bevor Du vor Ärger in die Rolle beisst!


----------



## basslawine (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Jau, bei blakdog,

nette Sachen haben die da!
Anleitungen habe ich mir schon ein paar runtergeladen, soll aber auch eine beiliegen.

wir werden sehen, ich bin aber auch zuversichtlich!

bei der c3 kann man die spule nur von einer seite zentrieren (jedenfalls per drehknopf), ist das ein grosser Nachteil, oder eher erbsenzählerei?

oben habe ich geschrieben, dass das ganze tuninggedöns mich verwirrt und nun bin ich aber sowas von mittendrin!! NeeNee!

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Kenne ich gut, Russ von BlakDog ist ein guter Freund von mir, und ein echt netter Kerl!

Das ist tatsächlich absolute Erbsenzählerei bzw. Geschmackssache, aber viele gute Wurfmultirollen haben nur auf der Getriebeseite eine Einstellschraube - das macht gar nichts, wirklich.

Und der Umbau ist wirklich einfach; wird Zeit, dass Du dann auch losgehen und Fische fangen kannst!


----------



## basslawine (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

moin

diese Woche sind sowohl die Blakdog Teile (und schon verbaut) als auch die technium und daiwa Ruten aus UK angekommen angekommen .
 Ich muss mich wohl noch mal um eine Rute kümmern, da die Technium folgendermassen angekommen ist:
technium twin tip trümmer_small.jpg

sozusagen von twin zu multiple tip!

war eigentlich gut verpackt, wurde wohl vom Gabelstapler überfahren, hhhmmm....
wenigstens die Daiwa hats überlebt.
welchen Kurier oder Paketservice benutzt Ihr denn so, falls solche überlangen Sendungen  (europaweit) verschickt bzw. abgeholt werden sollen (das maleur oben war mit TNT und Spedition).

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Au, das sieht aber fies aus... ich hoffe doch, die Sendung war versichert?
Aus England hierher nutze ich meistens interparcel, die liefern für um die 30,-€ hierher; aus Deutschland nach Europa meistens UPS bei über zwei Metern, bis zwei Meter Iloxx, und klappte eigentlich immer.
Berichte doch mal, wie es klappt mit den Rollen und Ruten!


----------



## shR!mp (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

@abumann:
mal sone Frage am Rande: 

die Castingleute veranstalten doch ab und an Treffen in Kiel oder?
Kannst du mal sagen wann sowas stattfinden?...ich würde mir das gerne mal anschaun...auch wenn meine Ausrüstung zur Zeit leider nur eingemottet ist und meine Wurfkünste bis jetzt nur beschränkt. 

herzlichen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## VC1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Die Termine findest Du auch auf der DMV-Seite!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Moin moin,

stimmt, zu den offiziellen Terminen kannst Du auch kommen und natürlich kostenlos mitwerfen, solange Du außer Konkurrenz wirfst, oder aber in der Konkurrenz, siehe Ausschreibungen.

Weiterhin machen wir öfter Treffen als Trainingsveranstaltungen auf dem Norder, wo natürlich auch jeder willkommen ist, eigentlich wollten wir uns am Samstag treffen, aber ich denke, wegen kalter Finger und Schneeverwehungen werden wir das wohl absagen, weitere Termine folgen; oder aber wir verabreden uns einfach so in Kiel oder anderswo auf einer entsprechenden Wiese, einer oder mehrere von uns kriegen das meistens hin - wann und wo wollen wir?


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Update: Es werden wohl am Samstag doch welche auf dem Nordmarksportfeld sein, so ab zehn für zwei, drei Stunden (wenn das Wetter das nicht noch ganz vereitelt); ich selbst wohl nicht, aber sonst öfter!


----------



## shR!mp (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

alles klar danke
naja dieses Wochenende bin ich nicht in Kiel aber ich schau mal wann es passt


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Gibt es bei Euch im Bereich keine entsprechend großen Wiesen, auf denen man mal werfen könnte?


----------



## shR!mp (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

doch schon aber keine Leute die Ahnung davon hätten


----------



## basslawine (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Moin,

die Grundlagen habe ich mir mit den Casting-Tips von dieser Seite beigebracht (versucht beizubringen;+).

http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Sea-Angl...Fishing-Advice/Fishing-Tips/Casting-Guidance/

die meisten von den John Holden Artikeln sind ziemlich gut verständlich.

Du hast allerdings recht, dass man zeitig mit Aufsicht von erfahrenen Werfern anfangen sollte, sonst "brennen" sich falsche Bewegungsabläufe ein.

Weiter als bis zum Off The Ground cast (OTG) bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen, erste Pendulum Versuche sind bisher weniger ästhetisch gescheitert.

zum Pendulum cast fand ich dieses Video sehr schön:

einfach bei Youtube : "cast over 300ft pendulum surf casting part 4" eingeben. obs wirklich das gelbe vom ei ist, müssen die Experten beurteilen.

@Abumann: Habe letzte Woche mal ein bischen Blei in die Unterelbe gefeuert mit der antares 2-4oz und 80gr Blei. Das hat sich auf jeden Fall besser angefühlt als mit den steifen 425er Stöcken und 150gr (kann aber natürlich auch einfach am leichteren Blei liegen). Leider hatte ich mir nur ein Blei in die Tasche gesteckt und als ich mal spasseshalber einen Bristol-Cast ausprobieren wollte, hat es dem Blei stumpf den Wirbel rausgerupft (hatte leider kein echtes Brandungsblei  mit Stahldraht in der Gewichtsklasse bei mir rumliegen) und ich konnte nach 30 Minuten wieder nach Hause fahren.Unglücklicherweise habe ich bei der Gelegenheit festgestellt, dass an meiner umgebauten Abu Rolle die Spule am Käfig schleift (deswegen so günstig ?). Vielleicht hat die doch ihre besten Tage hinter sich. Bin allerdings schon an neuen Rollen (und Ruten!!:k) dran und melde mich dann wieder frisch aufgetacklelt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## raubangler (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

kleine frage zu den englaendern und den multis.....

wieso haben eigentlich die englaender down under solche klappbaren rollen fuer das brandungsangeln 

http://www.fishingmag.co.nz/surfcasting-alvey-reels-one.htm

und die englaender in der nordsee nicht?


----------



## basslawine (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Hhmm,

Wahrscheinlich gabs in den Strafkolonien keine Materialien um Getriebe zu bauen, so dass irgendwer Fliegenrollen in xxl mit Drehgelenk zum Auswerfen gefrickelt hat.

Das Fehlen des gesamten Getriebeapparats ist natürlich für die Salzwasserangelei ein Riesenvorteil (Korrosion), wenn man aber trotzdem pro Kurbelumdrehung eine gewisse Menge Schnur einholen möchte, muss man halt den Spulendurchmesser vergrößern.
Damit kann man dann aber nur noch sehr bescheiden weit werfen, da die Masse der Spule beim Anlaufen saumässig bremst. 
Wenn man die Spule zum Auswerfen quer stellt, hat man dann eine Monster-Durchmesser Stationärrollengeometrie, die Schnur läuft fast ohne Widerstand ab.

Eigentlich ein extrem puristisches und robustes Prinzip, nur leider wohl ein wenig unhandlich. Wurde wohl in Australien von einem Herrn Alvey 1920 erfunden und hat dann, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht den Weg zurück ins heimische England gefunden.

Ich denke, dass man an australischen und neuseeländischen Stränden auch mal mit größeren (und kampfstärkeren) Kalibern wie Thunfischen etc. rechnen muss, wo man mit einer 6500er ABU oder einer 10000er Ultegra wahrscheinlich ziemlich chancenlos ist.

Damit würde man an deutschen Stränden auf jeden Fall einen mittleren Menschenauflauf generieren.

Gruss Marco


----------



## basslawine (1. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Hallo,

ich war am Wochenende das erste Mal mit der neue(ste)n Ausrüstung werfen üben.
Gott sei dank hatte ich zwei fertig bespulte Rollen dabei, da gleich beim dritten OTG-Wurf mir während des wurfes die Spule kurz unterm Daumen durchgerutscht ist, so dass sich irgendwo eine Schnurschlaufe gebildet hat. Diese schlaufe hat sich um einen der oberen Ringe getüdelt, das Blei flog alleine weiter, die Spule drehte weiter, ohne das Schnur abgezogen wurde.
Anschließend sah die frisch aufgezogene Schnur (0,31) aus wie michael jacksons Frisur im zarten Alter von 11 Jahren.
Ich nehme an, das ist also das bekannte Birdsnest.

Ich werde die Rolle jetzt mal mit 0.35er bespulen, die kriegt man wahrscheinlich besser wieder entwirrt als .31er schnur (hätte aber in dem Fall auch nix geholfen).

Mit der Ersatzrolle gings dann weiter und nach ein paar Versuchen habe ich beim Einholen einen billigen Schnurzähler auf den Blank geklemmt und mal geschaut wie weit es denn ca. war. Die Würfe landeten (fast) alle so um die 100m mit einigen Ausreissern nach oben (max. 120m) und gelegentlich voll verhupten würfen.

Ich konnte leider das fliegende Blei nur selten per Auge verfolgen und habe aus Angst vor weiteren Perücken meistens frühzeitig mit dem (abends roten) Daumen gebremst, wenn ich durch Zufall doch mal das Blei zu sehen kriegte, konnte man klar erkennen, dass die Flugbahn extrem flach war (schätze mal so 20°). Da ist also erstmal noch einiges zu tun (timing), mit korrektem Winkel wären die Würfe sicherlich noch mal 20m weiter gegangen.

Trotz alledem hat es richtig Spass gemacht und ausser fiesen Krämpfen in den Flossen aufgrund der ungewohnten Handverteilung beim Einkurbeln (im Akkord) war es ein vielversprechender Anfang.

To be continued...

Gruß
Marco


----------



## shR!mp (3. März 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

ja das macht wirklich spass mit der multi zu werfen.
für den abgeriebenen daumen vlt nen abgeschnittenen gummihandschu nehmen...ich hab manchmal pflasterband um den daumen gewickelt.

mich nervt inzwischen diese doppelkurbel an meiner abu 6000
war beim ersten brandungsangeln tierisch anstrengend mit dieser unhandlichen kurbel die dorschen rauszutüddeln.


----------



## basslawine (14. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

Hallo,

da drei meiner vier Neuerwerbungen ohne Rollenhalter sind, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach Coaster Clips oder (im Notfall) verschiebbaren Rollenhaltern.

Bei einer der Ruten war ein paar Coaster clips dabei, die machen allerdings keinen besonders wertigen Eindruck und passen leider auch vom Durchmesser her nur an zwei von drei Kandidaten.

Welches sind eurer Meinung nach die besten Coaster Clips und noch wichtiger, wo bekomme ich die her? Gibts Adressen in D, oder muss ich wieder Portowahnsinn aus GB anleiern.

Gruss Marco


----------



## shR!mp (14. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsmultis*

frag doch einfach abumann der weiß bestimmt bescheid |rolleyes


----------

